# Best way to bust up concrete floor



## Plumbermurrieta (Feb 21, 2010)

Use a small hammer [abut a 4#'r] and bust small pieces up--very gently--and pry those small pieces out to remove. Best to remove in small pieces so ya'll don't tear up waterlines/drainlines under the house.

Any hardware store sells a little metal wedge that is used specifically for busting up concrete in small places. All the ones I have seen weigh about two pounds or so and are painted blue. Give it a whack with the hammer and good-bye concrete floor.


----------

